

Increasing Your Luck Surface Area and Yes, the Big Dogs Read Hacker News - jayro
https://plus.google.com/116160612483689327039/posts/b3FPV13dvHh

======
JonnieCache
Jason Calacanis follows me on twitter, I presume it's through here. I find
this absolutely hilarious because I basically only ever use twitter to claim
special offers and send shoutouts to pirate radio stations.

I presume he's using some sort of automated marketing tool to follow lots of
people who will then follow him back, the sly dog.

Thinking about it it probably means that those social media influence ranking
tools give me quite a lot of points. I love how ePenis is now a real,
measurable value.

------
huhtenberg
Am I missing something or was the linked post basically about someone of fame
adding the author to its G+ circle? Very interesting.

~~~
ervvynlwwe
"One of benefits of publishing something on the web is that if it's the right
kind of post and if it catches some wind, it can greatly increase your luck
surface area."

Nice opening sentence, but the article doesn't really hook you, as I got three
paragraphs in, and didn't understand where this 'luck surface area' was going.
I got the sense it was just some naval-gazing discussion of getting blog posts
to appear on Hacker News, so I just stopped reading.

~~~
mortenjorck
The article is short on substance, but I really like the concept of the luck
surface area. The author does appear to be the coiner of the term (top hit on
Google: [http://www.codusoperandi.com/posts/increasing-your-luck-
surf...](http://www.codusoperandi.com/posts/increasing-your-luck-surface-
area)).

------
dmk23
Even though the article covers a lot of other things, I very much agree with
the headline.

I am a newcomer to Hacker News, but after spending just short two weeks
immersing myself into the community I only wish I have committed HN to my
daily routine earlier.

There is definitely lots of benefits to posting your submissions and trying to
hit front page to promote yourself and get business for your company... But
merely following discussions on the multitude of technical and business
problems can really help you find the solutions you have not thought about...

In just two weeks here, I've already made some contacts from the site and
incorporated some learnings into our product.

Definitely want to thank the entire community.

------
jgmmo
Jason, this is too meta. I clicked this because I knew you wrote it based on
the title and thought it would be worth my time to read a well-thought
content-filled Jason Roberts article. Imagine my suprise when it was a meta-
article about another article you wrote and someone adding you on G+. Come on
man.

~~~
jayro
Fair enough. I'll try to do a little better next time. But in all fairness it
was just an anecdotal G+ post.

------
swanson
If anyone is interested in more about the Luck Surface Area concept, I believe
it was first mentioned on Jason's podcast TechZing.

Ep 59: <http://techzinglive.com/page/295/techzing-59-jasonism> at the 65minute
mark

~~~
phil
Oh, there's definitely some prior art here.

Woody Allen (80% of success is showing up) and Pliny the Elder (fortune favors
the bold!) come to mind.

~~~
sixtofour
You know you've made it when you appear in the same sentence as Woody Allen.

~~~
jarek
Pliny the Elder will be so happy to hear that!

------
grandalf
HN is the new TED

